# Best tires for my brute.



## Redneckkid90 (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm in a bind deciding tires. I have ran outlaws 26 msts. I've ran 29.5 outlaws. With new tires constantly coming out I just wanna get the right tire. I do a lot of riding in bottomless pits and a lot of trail riding. I don't really wanna go to 14 inch rims but I wanna go to a big tire. Can I get some input.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tbh i would just stay with 29.5laws. Or 30" backs if u like monkeys. Maybe a set of terms


----------



## Redneckkid90 (Mar 28, 2012)

I've only spoke to one guy running the terminators. He said he's ran all the other tires and would take the terminators over any tire he has ran.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

They dig bad. Better hope you find bottom before frame. But ride quality you won't find another full mud tire that will ride better.

KAWI RULES


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I agree w/ sticking w/ the 29.5 Law.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i loved my set of 32 term's i went everywhere my 32 backs went and follow 31 laws and 29.5 laws ..


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

walker said:


> i loved my set of 32 term's i went everywhere my 32 backs went and follow 31 laws and 29.5 laws ..


He tells the truth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

everyone will say buy this or buy that but your buying the tires not me or anyone else.. you know your riding style.. if you ride in soupy mud then yea you will wanta tire that will paddle , if you ride in mud that has a bottom then you might wanna try a term .. i havent had the 29.5 terms so i really cant give you a review .. i have heard good things about ol'2 but i heard they some axle breaking sob's but not everyone drive the same .. good luck on your choice i know it can be difficult to pick a tire


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I've had a lot of tires, but nothing I love more than laws  29.5's were t he best to me, but these 31's sure are impressive!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i've never owned an outllaw kinda anti highlifter .. they think there crap is just so much better than everyone else's .. and they be proud of those tires too..


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I've always ran Backs and really like them but we do alot of creek riding up here there's not alot of deep mud like down in the deep south. I've really been wanting to try a set of the 28" Terms but everyone says they don't do very well in the water.

KAWI RULES


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

if u are wanting to go big then why dont u try the 32.5 mamba or the 33 term. they are the 2 biggest tires on the market, without going to a truck tire..


----------

